# Burj Khalifa



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Went up it today and was a bit disappointed. yes the view is awesome but you only go up to 124th floor and it has 200!!!!

So nowhere near the top of the WORLDS TALLEST BUILDING!!!!

Bit of a swizz or not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Is that where the observation deck is? on the 124th floor?

What's on the other 76 floors above it?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Not allowed up as offices!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a word they use here... You dont have what that word is otherwise you would have gotten to go higher!

Still must have been quite high up!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's the 124th floor!! To me the 4th floor is high enough....will not climb another 100 in this lifetime!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Too high as hate heights, but seeing as I went up did want to go all the way otherwise its pointless as not a record height!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you prebuy your tickets? or get them there? If there, how much were they? Checking if they went down on prices.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

prebought, AED100 and choose your time. Buy them for immediate entry and its 400


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ripped Off I Say.............................!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeed!!!!!

Was bloody still high mind.................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ack!! The very thought of it is giving me the heebie-jeebies!! 
My friend works there....don't know how she does it!!!


----------

